# How to reduce an oily nose?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I'm 17, didn't know whether to post this in the teen section lol


----------



## mahouyuki (Aug 11, 2012)

Use something with benzoyl peroxide like OXY10 and moisturisers made to keep your skin oil free.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

use a toner/astringent (nothing too harsh, cotton pads work better than cotton balls) after washing your face, and make sure to moisturize using an oil-free non-comedogenic moisturizer. 

your skin will always be a little oily, but that just means you'll look younger longer. :b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Blotting papers work wonders!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

^ Agree, blotting papers are amazing.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I third that about the blotting papers! They are awesome between washings. I like how I can see how much oil they remove from my face. I also wash my face with the orange clean n' clear cleanser every time I shower, and follow it with a gentle salicylic acid astringent after I get out of the shower. That seems to work well for keeping my skin clear and the oil slicks at bay.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I never liked the blotting papers, they wound up making my skin MORE oily  I used to go into the bathroom every five or so hours and wipe my face with a towel, then I started on the papers and then I was using like two blotting papers every hour in between classes. When I went to a dermatologist he told me that the papers pretty much suck the oil off your nose, and your skin starts producing even more oil to try to keep a balance. This isn't true for everyone, obviously it depends on skin type. And I had the skin type that just didn't like the blotting papers.

He told me to put on a non-comodogenic moisturizing lotion after I wash my face and it should help balance my oil production. I was skeptical at first since I assumed "moisturizing" meant it would make my skin MORE oily. But now I use a face cleanser in the shower and right afterwards when I get out I put on some of the lotion, and now my face doesn't look like I'm sweating oil. I was surprised how much it worked.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

I have extremely oily skin. I wash my face every morning and night with raw honey. It's antibacterial, so it kills any acne germs, and it's a humectant so it helps to seal in moisture so that my skin's oil glands don't try to compensate for a lack of moisture. It seems to work pretty well as long as I don't forget to do it (I sometimes forgot to after I take a shower lol.)

Oh, and blotting papers are nice, but I always find my skin to be TOO dry afterwards :/


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

If you live in the UK pick up Kleenex Shine Absorbing Sheets they have them at ASDA for 2 quid and they are an absolute god send  They are as good as the ones you can buy in East Asia.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Oh god I hate this too, my nose and my forehead I can't even touch them or I have to go and wash my hands.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Fish oil tablets are also really good for an oily face.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

this can mean a lot of things,,,, eating a lot of Fatty food can make things even worst!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL sorry but i read that as... how to introduce an oily nose. 
no sleep is no good for me. 

anyway, to answer your question, i've heard milk of magnesia works wonders for oily skin. yeah i know it's gross. a laxative on your face. but seriously, i've heard it's the best thing to use.


----------



## Monopoly (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same problem, I have a really oily nose, but then other parts of my face are dry.


----------

